# Prep for 1st engine bay



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Have a couple of things to ask before trying an engine by clean. I have 2 cars to do a petrol polo and a tdi passat. What areas would I need to cover? Just the bat and electric box on the passat? The same for the polo? Any other areas I should cover? What's best to cover the areas? For the areas I have covered do I just clean with a mf after then dress?

Lots of noob q's I know but could seem to find any answer, if it's already been posted then please point me in the right direction

Thanks

John


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I never cover anything in a modern engine... no real point (IMO).. just don't go mental with a power washer, holding it too close or staying on the same area for too long..

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I never cover anything in a modern engine... no real point (IMO).. just don't go mental with a power washer, holding it too close or staying on the same area for too long..
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks was worried about the petrol spark plugs and the electrics getting wet, I'll just be carful around them

It's by hand and a hose so no issue there, but it get a power washer at some point so I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Cling film over the connections a spray away without going mad.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

I just bung a plastic bag up the air intake and that`s it:thumb:
Don`t forget to remove it after though...


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

I clean the engine bay with the engine running.

Spray all over with 20% TFR, then power wash off.

Then, spray all plastics with AG rubber and vinyl dressing, switch off engine and leave to dry with bonnet closed.

Simples.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I never cover anything in a modern engine... no real point (IMO).. just don't go mental with a power washer, holding it too close or staying on the same area for too long..
> 
> :thumb:


So would it be ok to apc and agitate everywhere too? Or is it still advisable to ignore battery connections etc and carefully do it with a cloth?


----------



## piet (Oct 23, 2012)

hi DMH-01
i need to know for bmw 530 e60.
do you cover the sensor & electrical? cos many sensor at m54 engine
i want to wash my engine which is same with your engine. but worry to wash due to many sensors & electrical there. tks b4


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Herby said:


> So would it be ok to apc and agitate everywhere too? Or is it still advisable to ignore battery connections etc and carefully do it with a cloth?


yeah, I spray my APC everywhere, and get stuck in with my brush...

I tend to give the terminals a quick wipe down, I don't make them spotless... I usually have grease on them...

:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cuey not the toilet brush :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

suspal said:


> cuey not the toilet brush :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:tumbleweed:

:lol::lol::lol:

of course not... eh... ahem.... no, I have very expensive fancy pants brushes for such things....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> of course not... eh... ahem.... no, I have very expensive fancy pants brushes for such things....


nice touch was getting worried for a minute :lol::lol::lol:


----------

